# durch den gelockerten Baum (Rilke)



## Löwenfrau

Es fällt mir ein bisschen schwer, das genaue Bild eines "gelockertes Baums" zu vorstellen:

Aufgedeckter das Land: auf allen Wegen ist Heimkehr,
durch den gelockerten Baum sieht man das Haus, wie es währt.
Himmel entfernt sich von uns. Wärmt nun, oh Herzen, die Erde,
daß sie uns innig gehört in dem verlassenen Raum.

Ist es hier ein alter, müder Baum gemeint? Ein Baum, der noch dazu keine Blätter mehr hat (weil es Herbst ist)?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Demiurg

Ich verstehe darunter einen Baum, dessen Wuzeln locker, d.h. nicht mehr fest im Boden verankert sind.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Demiurg said:


> Ich verstehe darunter einen Baum, dessen Wuzeln locker, d.h. nicht mehr fest im Boden verankert sind.


Ich hatte nicht daran gedacht. Aber warum denkst du nur an den Wurzeln? Ist das selbstverständlich auf Deutsch, oder eine Hypothese?


----------



## Kajjo

Löwenfrau said:


> Ich hatte nicht daran gedacht. Aber warum denkst du nur an den Wurzeln? Ist das selbstverständlich auf Deutsch, oder eine Hypothese?


Nein, das ist nicht selbstverständlich in diesem Kontext. 

Nachdem auch "das Land aufgedeckt" sein kann (absolut nicht-idiomatisch in der Gegenwartssprache), habe ich den "gelockerten Baum" so interpretiert, dass man hindurchsehen kann, weil er wenig Äste und Zweige hat.

Im zeitgenössischen Deutsch würde man aber gewiss "der Baum hat sich gelockert" als nicht mehr im Boden verankert verstehen.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Nachdem auch "das Land aufgedeckt" sein kann (absolut nicht-idiomatisch in der Gegenwartssprache), habe ich den "gelockerten Baum" so interpretiert, dass man hindurchsehen kann, weil er wenig Äste und Zweige hat.



Ich würde in diesem Fall "gelichtet" statt "gelockert" verwenden, aber ich bin auch kein sprachmächtiger Dichter.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Ich würde in diesem Fall "gelichtet" statt "gelockert" verwenden, aber ich bin auch kein sprachmächtiger Dichter.


Ja, ich würde sagen "durch die lichten Bäume sieht man..." -- aber wie du sagst, wir sind keine Dichter und wir leben in einem anderen Jahrhundert. ich nehme an, dass Rilkes Sprache schon zu seiner Zeit nicht gerade 100% idiomatisch war, sondern auch damals schon unnatürlich und altmodisch klang.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Demiurg said:


> einen Baum, dessen Wuzeln locker, d.h. nicht mehr fest im Boden verankert sind.





Kajjo said:


> habe ich den "gelockerten Baum" so interpretiert, dass man hindurchsehen kann, weil er wenig Äste und Zweige hat.



Das Problem ist, diese zwei Möglichkeitn nicht notwendig gebunden sind.
Edward Snow, der nordamerikanischer Übersetzer Rilkes, hat sich für "slackened tree" entschlißt.


----------



## Demiurg

Löwenfrau said:


> Edward Snow, der nordamerikanischer Übersetzer Rilkes, hat sich für "slackened tree" entschlißt entschieden.



In der von JClaudeK zitierten Übersetzung heißt es "relaxed tree", was ich für total daneben halte (der Baum ist sicher nicht locker drauf).  Aber es ist eben schwierig, die Bedeutung zu erfassen und dann auch noch adäquat zu übersetzen.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Demiurg said:


> In der von JClaudeK zitierten Übersetzung heißt es "relaxed tree", was ich für total daneben halte (der Baum ist sicher nicht locker drauf).


Was meint hier bitte 'daneben'? Etwa 'sekundär'?
Ja, auch auf Portugiesisch "relaxado" passt überhaupt nicht zu Bäume. Man würde denken, der Baum hätte eine Entspannungsmassage gerade bekommt.



Demiurg said:


> Aber es ist eben schwierig, die Bedeutung zu erfassen und dann auch noch adäquat zu übersetzen.


Ja, in diesem Fall ist das sehr kompliziert. Ich werde eine Fußnote fügen müssen.


----------



## Demiurg

Löwenfrau said:


> Was meint hier bitte 'daneben'? Etwa 'sekundär'?



total daneben: _totally off / completely wrong_


Löwenfrau said:


> Ja, auch auf Portugiesisch "relaxado" passt überhaupt nicht zu Bäume. Man würde denken, der Baum hätte eine Entspannungsmassage gerade bekommt.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Demiurg said:


> total daneben: _totally off / completely wrong_



Danke!


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> so interpretiert, dass man hindurchsehen kann, weil er wenig Äste und Zweige hat.


Das würde auch meine Interpretation im anderen Thread bekräftigen (das Land wird sichtbarer): #18 aufgedeckter das Land (Landschaft?) (Rilke).


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Das würde auch meine Interpretation im anderen Thread bekräftigen (das Land wird sichtbarer)


Dort habe ich das auch so verstanden, will Sowska Interpretation a la "gepflügt/gelockert" aber nicht ausschließen.

Ich denke nach wie vor, es geht darum, dass man das Land besser überblicken und durch Bäume hindurchblicken kann.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Ich verstehe darunter einen Baum, dessen Wuzeln locker, d.h. nicht mehr fest im Boden verankert sind.


So, wie ein lockerer/ wackeliger Zahn. 
Das ist hier nicht auszuschließen: dadurch, dass die Wurzeln (vielleicht) locker sind, steht der Baum jetzt schief da und lässt das Haus sichtbar werden.


----------



## Löwenfrau

JClaudeK said:


> dadurch, dass die Wurzeln (vielleicht) locker sind, steht der Baum jetzt schief da und lässt das Haus sichtbar werden.



Ich denke, diese Assoziation nicht ganz sinnvoll ist, denn man sieht _durch_ den Baum.



Kajjo said:


> habe ich den "gelockerten Baum" so interpretiert, dass man hindurchsehen kann, weil er wenig Äste und Zweige hat.


Ich sehe die Verbindung zwischen "gelockerten Baum" und "wenig Äste und Zweige haben" nicht (#7). Natürlich habe ich daran gedacht (dass der Baum wenig Äste und Zweige hat), sobald ich den Satz "_durch_ den Baum _sieht_ man das Haus" gelesen habe. Doch jedenfalls verstehe ich nicht warum _gelockert_...


----------



## JClaudeK

Löwenfrau said:


> Ich denke, diese Assoziation nicht ganz sinnvoll ist, denn man sieht _durch_ den Baum.


Die Tatsachen, dass er (vielleicht) schief dasteht und dass man (dadurch besser) durch den Baum sehen kann, schließen einander nicht aus.


----------



## Kajjo

Löwenfrau said:


> sobald ich den Satz "_durch_ den Baum _sieht_ man das Haus" gelesen habe. Doch jedenfalls verstehe ich nicht warum _gelockert_...


Ich auch nicht -- aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass "gelockerter Baum" nicht sonderlich idiomatisch ist, erscheint mir neben "nicht mehr verankert" die Interpretation "durchsichtig, weil wenig Äste" recht naheliegend.

Bedenke, dass "lockerer Bewuchs" zum Beispiel sehr idiomatisch ist für "wenig dichter/starker Bewuchs". Also "locker" und "wenig dicht" sind schon eine typische Ausdrucksweise im Deutschen.


----------



## Löwenfrau

JClaudeK said:


> Die Tatsachen, dass er (vielleicht) schief dasteht und dass man (dadurch besser) durch den Baum sehen kann, schließen einander nicht aus.


Ich stimme zu. Darum habe ich nicht "ohne Sinn", sondern "nicht _ganz_ sinnvoll" gesagt.



Kajjo said:


> Bedenke, dass "lockerer Bewuchs" zum Beispiel sehr idiomatisch ist für "wenig dichter/starker Bewuchs". Also "locker" und "wenig dicht" sind schon eine typische Ausdrucksweise im Deutschen.



Also in diesem Fall kann "gelockerter Baum" etwa "entlaubter Baum" meinen? Oder habe ich es missverstanden? Nebenbei gesagt, das nächste Gedicht im Buch ist folgendes:

HERBST

Oh hoher Baum des Schauns, der sich entlaubt:
nun heißts gewachsen sein dem Übermaße
von Himmel, das durch seine Äste bricht.
Erfüllt vom Sommer, schien er tief und dicht,
uns beinah denkend, ein vertrautes Haupt.
Nun wird sein ganzes Innere zur Straße
des Himmels. Und der Himmel kennt uns nicht.
(...)


----------



## Sowka

Ich denke, es ist ein Charakteristikum von Lyrik, dass Bedeutungen "in der Schwebe" gelassen werden können. Bei dem "gelockerten Baum" denke ich sowohl an eine geringe Verankerung im Boden als auch an ein aufgelockertes Gefüge im Geäst, das die Aussicht auf das Haus erlaubt.

Hier werden nach meinem Verständnis Gegensätze gebildet: Auf der einen Seite das "aufgedeckte" (schutzlose) Land und der "gelockerte" (was ich als beunruhigend empfinde) Baum, auf der anderen Seite "Heimkehr", "das Haus, wie es währt" (es bleibt, bietet Sicherheit) und die Erde, die wir wärmen, damit sie uns innig gehört (Heimat bietet) in dem verlassenen Raum (was ich als Heimatlosigkeit verstehe).

Das ist nur mein Empfinden beim Lesen dieser Zeilen. Ich denke: Wenn Rilke "entlaubt" hätte sagen wollen statt "gelockert", dann hätte er es getan. Er hat das "schwebende" Wort gewählt -- und das macht das Übersetzen besonders schwierig.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt die Wendung "locker bewachsen". Das bedeutet "leicht bewachsen/nicht dicht bewachsen".
Ich verstehe es im Gedicht auch so, dass wenig Äste und wenig Laub vorhanden ist.
Dabei spielt hier die Vergangenheit eine Rolle. "Gelockert" bedeutet, dass es einst anders war, also der Baum erst jetzt lockerer mit Ästen und Laub bedeckt ist.

Duden:

Duden | locker | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft



> 1.
> a) nicht [mehr] fest sitzend, mit etwas verbunden
> b) nicht dicht [sodass Zwischenräume bleiben]; durchlässig; nicht fest gefügt
> c) nicht straff [gespannt], nicht starr; nicht fest


Duden Bedeutung 1 b)

"Gelockert" sehe ich als Ergebnis, nicht als Vorgang.
Ungewöhnlich ist das Wort. Im Gedicht verstehe ich es gut, denke ich. Außerhalb des Gedichtes war es mir unbekannt in dieser Form.

Gelockert sitzen (wie ein Zahn oder ein kippelnder Baum) passt nicht zum Kontext.

Edit:
Ich neige (fast) zu Löwenfraus erster Interpretation in #1.



> Ein Baum, der noch dazu keine Blätter mehr hat (weil es Herbst ist)



 Ein Baum, der noch dazu_ fast keine_ Blätter mehr hat/bei dem schon eine Reihe Blätter abgefallen sind (weil es Herbst ist)

Es sind noch Blätter da, der Baum ist gelockert, nicht völlig leer.

---
Theoretisch könnte es auch ein vom Gärtner ausgeschnittener Baum sein, ich sehe aber hierfür keine Anhaltspunkte.


---
Es ist Herbst, die Blätter fallen noch.
Es ist noch kein Winter mit kahlen Ästen.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Sowka said:


> Wenn Rilke "entlaubt" hätte sagen wollen statt "gelockert", dann hätte er es getan. Er hat das "schwebende" Wort gewählt -- und das macht das Übersetzen besonders schwierig.


Ja, klar. Aber manchmal ist eine wortwörtliche Übersetzung nicht möglich. Ein gleichwertig schwebendes Wort auf Portugiesch ist in diesem Fall sehr schwer zu finden. Vielleicht "lassa", es klingt aber nicht so gut. Dagegen, "desfolhada" (= entlaubt) erhalt die Idee von Ergebnis, wie Hutschi meinte in # 20.


----------



## Hutschi

"Gelockert" ist ein Übergang zu "entlaubt". Herbst gegen Spätherbst.
Gelockert und entlaubt sind Ergebnisse des Blätterfallens, aber unterschiedliche Stufen.

Wie "gelockert" ist auch "aufgedeckter" eine Übergangsstufe.

Gelockert entspricht aufgedeckter,
entlaubt entspricht aufgedeckt.


----------



## Kajjo

Gelockert kann der Baum auch sein, wenn viele trockene Äste durch einen kräftigen Herbststurm herausgefallen sind.


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt. Aber passt es auch zum Bild?
Wenn die Blätter noch fest sitzen (Frühherbst/Spätsommer) fallen herausgebrochene trockene Äste kaum auf.

Später ist es dann beides. In Herbststürmen werden außerdem auch manchmal belaubte Äste herausgebrochen.

Das stärker durchfallende Licht, die sich entwickelnde, aber noch nicht vollendete Durchsichtigkeit, das ist meines Erachtens das Hauptbild des "Gelockerten" im Gedicht.


----------

